# new Tri-coloured mice!



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Got my first two trio's of tri-colours last Sunday at the west country show! (it was a great show as well, just made me want my silver and dove tans bubs to grow up and my champ satins to produce bubs faster so I can show them haha!)

The Boys:

Henry: (a very sleepy henry!)









V:









The Girls:

Patches: 









???:









???:









???:









I know I name my mice I'm a terrible person :lol:

:lol: one day I hope to get something show worthy out of em!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are lovely,glad you enjoyed the show.If you have anything you want to enter to the Manchester show but want to save the cost of the journey you can drop them at my house,or future shows.Would have to be by 7.30 am sat morning though.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

V is very lovely, I see a lot of potential!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahC said:


> they are lovely,glad you enjoyed the show.If you have anything you want to enter to the Manchester show but want to save the cost of the journey you can drop them at my house,or future shows.Would have to be by 7.30 am sat morning though.


 thanks - though for my first shows I really want to be there for the whole experience -gonna try and work out what shows I can go to and see if I can steward as well.

really need to buy some more maxeys! :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's a good plan,will be great to see you at shows.Even if you don't steward most judges won't mind if you sit close by and ask questions .I can lend you maxeys if needs be.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

ok thanks!!!!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Henry is gorgeous :love1


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks -Henry has become my Favourite he seems to be the friendliest of the one as well.


----------

